# Wooden Venitian Blinds



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, can anyone recommend where to buy 'made to measure' wooden/wood effect venetian blinds? Dont have to be showroom spec but basically good quality at a good price.
Many Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

believe it or not some friends of mine got their wooden look alike blinds at dragonmart and they looked fantastic and quite cheap too! only downside is that you have to drive all the way over there but i think is worth it.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

You can get them at Ikea.


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies ~ Can u possible ask your friends which shop in dragonmart they used ? Would rather use a tried and tested one as opposed to pot luck ....

Ikea - do they make individual made to measure blinds as the sizes are specific ?
Thank you both.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I actually asked my friend back then because I also wanted some (ended up getting curtains) but she said she didn't remember exactly the name of the shop because there is so many of them  however she did mention most shops have the same products and similar quality.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

they also paid a few extra dhs to have someone come over and take exact measurements before cutting.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I got mine from Ikea and they're really nice. They don't do custom sizes however you can always combine 2 side by side - I didn't think it would look nice at first but it looks great. Otherwise, there's a shop in Dragon Mart that does custom orders but the quality wasn't all that.


----------

